# Wrap prices?



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Could anyone tell me how much you are looking at for a single colour wrap from a decent company?
(like one of the forum sponsors)


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Can range from £1000 to £2000 very roughly. Maybe less or more.

Things that can have a significant affect on price is the manufacture of the wrap material, the company you use, door shuts as well etc


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

heard about £1500 to £2500.
dont know if you saw the wrap on AMEENS car but it was a total balls up.
think the most important thing is to go to someone with a good rep like magic or pw but i think you already know that mate
what colour you thinking of?????


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Depends if u want the shuts done also


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

On my RS i used a company called Blueprint in Nottingham, top quality job and very reasonably priced.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

andyg said:


> heard about £1500 to £2500.
> dont know if you saw the wrap on AMEENS car but it was a total balls up.
> think the most important thing is to go to someone with a good rep like magic or pw but i think you already know that mate
> what colour you thinking of?????



Yes, saw that.
What an absolute balls up.

I sold my R35 yesterday with the intention of having a break... But I don't think it'll be for long.

With the last one I got a bit obsessive over the soft paint. Any bird poo and I'd go nuts and small marks started to effect the ownership experience.

So it's getting wrapped this time.

Had a look round and nothing else floats my boat.

Not sure on the colour, probably bright with boy racer stripes.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

are you getting a my12? brand spanker
you will do well to find one without any stone chips on it at all i couldnt 
even the ones with wraps i saw had the odd few on them
i agree that it deffo helps having a wrap but its no guarantee against them.
i gave up in the end and got one with as few as possible on the front end
ocd myself about stuff like that mate.
oh and i dont think anyone has wrapped one in candy pink yet


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

andyg said:


> are you getting a my12? brand spanker
> you will do well to find one without any stone chips on it at all i couldnt
> even the ones with wraps i saw had the odd few on them
> i agree that it deffo helps having a wrap but its no guarantee against them.
> ...


Pretty close....Pink Nissan GTR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No, looking used. Not made of money.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Just replied to your PM mate.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Could anyone tell me how much you are looking at for a single colour wrap from a decent company?
> (like one of the forum sponsors)


Richard,

I've a contact who wraps. We have the only wraped RED Focus MK2 part of the team I track with. I'll drop the details out to you.

Ikey


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

lol shaun

lol ct17
so what a hunt for immaculate my10/11 modded or unmodded?
think ya might find that a tough ask mate imho
but good hunting anyway mate


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ikeysolomon said:


> Richard,
> 
> I've a contact who wraps. We have the only wraped RED Focus MK2 part of the team I track with. I'll drop the details out to you.
> 
> Ikey


Thanks mate, but I've decidedto go to MAGIC for reason of GT-R familiarity and reputation.

Can't believe I miss that one already, knew I shouldn't have filled it with petrol for you the night before.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Have we got another adamantium on our hands?!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Done another tank already ;-)

What was it said?

"No No, I'm building another project" my reply "Bet it won't be long before you buy another one" 

Ikey


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Yes, saw that.
> What an absolute balls up.
> 
> I sold my R35 yesterday with the intention of having a break... But I don't think it'll be for long.
> ...


So you sold it and are immediately looking for another one?

First off, I told you so!

Second, prepare for an onslaught of, you are a nutter.

Third, welcome to the club.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks mate. :chuckle:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

CT17 said:


> No, looking used. Not made of money.


I can't believe your looking already......its only been sold a few days. Just shows how much these things get under your skin :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

as5606 said:


> I can't believe your looking already......its only been sold a few days. Just shows how much these things get under your skin :chuckle:


One day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

PW pro or valet magic for wrapping.... No exceptions. Lol


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Yes, saw that.
> What an absolute balls up.
> 
> I sold my R35 yesterday with the intention of having a break... But I don't think it'll be for long.
> ...


Hi Mate, 
I sold my GT-R a couple of months ago now, with the intention of buying a new MY 12 next year [ if there are any left, at a good price ]. Since selling, i started looking around at other cars again, thinking i wouldnt bother with another GT-R. I took the new M5 out for half a day, and was not impressed enough to buy one of those. The other cars i was interested in, was another DCT M3, or another TT RS, mainly due to price, and understanding that both were a compromise, compared to the GT-R, regarding performance etc. Both these cars, in my eyes, were fun, well built, had a twin clutch box, and were up to £20k cheaper than the GT-R. Yesterday, i called in at the local dealers, and sat in a GT-R, the first time in doing so since selling. Needless to say, i can now see, that there is really no substitute for the amazing GT-R. I think im now sticking to my original plan. Sorry for going OT, just something i had to voice, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fair enough but why buy an my12 for 75k+ when could possibly get an my11, which really is nigh on identical for 58k?


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Fair enough but why buy an my12 for 75k+ when could possibly get an my11, which really is nigh on identical for 58k?


Adam,
I would only buy a new GT-R next time. Been looking at a new MY 11 this week, and that was £69k all in, but if i want a new GT-R next year, i would try and buy the older model, which by then would be the MY12, because all the MY 11s would be sold by then, crikey, im even confusing myself, reading that back, regards, SIMON.


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

I am considering selling my MY12 in Daytona blue. Totally standard and registered on the 15th (ish) March this year. Currently on 3600 miles. If this is of interest?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SteveRaspberry said:


> I am considering selling my MY12 in Daytona blue. Totally standard and registered on the 15th (ish) March this year. Currently on 3600 miles. If this is of interest?


I honestly think it's going to be too expensive, but please drop me a PM with how much you want.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

SteveRaspberry said:


> I am considering selling my MY12 in Daytona blue. Totally standard and registered on the 15th (ish) March this year. Currently on 3600 miles. If this is of interest?


Blimey mate that was quick!! Why you selling so early on? Can't ever see myself letting mine go anytime soon, if ever lol.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thread hijacked back again!

I was quoted over £2200 for what is essentially sticky backed plastic.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Thread hijacked back again!
> 
> I was quoted over £2200 for what is essentially sticky backed plastic.


Its a skilled job, putting the "sticky backed plastic" on. Thats where alot of the cost comes in. But 2.2k is a little high.

Last time I checked I was quoted 1.8k. I thought about it, then decided Id rather spend it on mods, as I like to drive my car and I cant see whats outside when Im smashing into cones/timing gear/children etc....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Robbie @ Valet Magic was actually cheaper than I was expecting.
Considering he is a specialist on the GT-R you just expect to get shafted. Nice when you don't. 

If that doesn't look like a compliment, it is BTW.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> So you sold it and are immediately looking for another one?
> 
> First off, I told you so!
> 
> ...


Lol 3 R35's so far for me...know if I sold this one would regret it and buy another!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to update, I put a deposit down this morning on a very nice MY11 advertised on this forum. 
So I've sold and bought a car on here now.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Still thinking of wrapping it??


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Just to update, I put a deposit down this morning on a very nice MY11 advertised on this forum.
> So I've sold and bought a car on here now.


Did not take long to get back in a GTR then :thumbsup: 

Just out of curiosity - why sell your lovely Stage 4 MY10 to get an MY11?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosity - why sell your lovely Stage 4 MY10 to get an MY11?


Too quick for him? :squintdan

Settle! I'm joking!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Just to update, I put a deposit down this morning on a very nice MY11 advertised on this forum.
> So I've sold and bought a car on here now.


knew you wouldn't be able to resist, what colour ! Will you stage 4 it again ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Did not take long to get back in a GTR then :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of curiosity - why sell your lovely Stage 4 MY10 to get an MY11?


Quite simply because I made a mistake.

The worrying about the paint, bird poo etc... Started to give me serious OCD. Easy answer was to wrap but with the terrible service from my local HPC the ownership experience had been tainted and I'd convinced myself I was better off without a Nissan.

I am not going through that again so this one will be wrapped ASAP.
And I'll be finding a new HPC too.

But the problem I now had is that any MY10 I get isn't going to be as good as the one I just sold. So I feel like I had to move up to a MY11 to see at least some improvements over my old car. Couldn't move backwards!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> knew you wouldn't be able to resist, what colour ! Will you stage 4 it again ?



The plan is a nice bright colour, less subtle than the GMG I had before. Most likely Yellow, which I think will go well with the black alloys.

No, this one is the equal of stage 2 making around 580bhp.
I think that's enough for now. At times my stage 4 was almost too fast...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Well done Richard.

Speak soon.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Robbie, get me in ASAP as discussed!
It's in such good condition I don't want it damaged in the meantime. :runaway:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Thanks Robbie, get me in ASAP as discussed!
> It's in such good condition I don't want it damaged in the meantime. :runaway:


I will call you on tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## robind (Feb 16, 2012)

Would only use Core Motorsport (regular wraps on LeMans cars etc) or PW Pro for more road stuff, out car was done by Core a couple of weeks ago


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Blimey mate that was quick!! Why you selling so early on? Can't ever see myself letting mine go anytime soon, if ever lol.


I'm only considering it - I love the car, I'm just a bit concerned about how easy it is to go so quick!  Seriously though, I might be looking at getting into another car of Italian heritage ;-) I'll know in the next week or so. I'm sure this wont be my last GTR though.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing a yellow gtr, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## robind (Feb 16, 2012)

forgot the pics :shy:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I recommend Paintshield in Peterborough. Obsessive perfectionists - Exactly what I wanted & have done many GT-Rs.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

CT17 said:


> The plan is a nice bright colour, less subtle than the GMG I had before. Most likely Yellow, which I think will go well with the black alloys.
> 
> No, this one is the equal of stage 2 making around 580bhp.
> I think that's enough for now. At times my stage 4 was almost too fast...


EH YELLOW????? You must be off your rocker!!!Ruining a fantastic looking car that it is at present.Wrapping is Crappinguke:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

At least it's reversible, which road rash and bird poop stains are not. (so easily)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

stephenwap said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing a yellow gtr, can't wait to see the pics


Look here then, it's been done a while back by RIGGERZ

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/riggerz-albums-riggerz.html


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Look here then, it's been done a while back by RIGGERZ
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/riggerz-albums-riggerz.html




It says I don't have permission to view that...


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Same here


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know why it won't let you. If you click on the Members button at the top of the page and search RIGGERZ, it will take you to his profile page and you should be able to search his albums. Failing that, search his posts as I'm sure he posted the photos up and he doesn't have a very high post count.

EDIT: Try this one http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125783-show-us-your-wrapped-gtr-6.html#post1275077


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't know why it won't let you. If you click on the Members button at the top of the page and search RIGGERZ, it will take you to his profile page and you should be able to search his albums. Failing that, search his posts as I'm sure he posted the photos up and he doesn't have a very high post count.
> 
> EDIT: Try this one http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125783-show-us-your-wrapped-gtr-6.html#post1275077


Looks awesome in yellow but not keen on the black filler flap, would of looked better in yellow but thats just IMO


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link Tazzmaxx. That's ruled the stripe out then.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks awesome in yellow but not keen on the black filler flap, would of looked better in yellow but thats just IMO


Exactly my thoughts. Loved the orange gloss version you did with the black stripes too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Satan said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Loved the orange gloss version you did with the black stripes too.


Thanks mate and yeah I too love the orange :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What the hell is wrong with yellow!!:flame:

If they sold an R35 in yellow I'd be having one by now.
(I wouldn't break the purity of the colour with a black stripe )


----------

